# Buccaneer 18 jib sheeting



## craftmark (Jun 1, 2015)

I am new to the Buccaneer 18. I bought and old boat and am fixing it up. The jib sheeting puzzles me. The jib sheets to a fairlead and a cleat on a traveler attached to the seat. (1) The "sheeting angle" seems too acute. I have seen videos of the track up on the deck, which is correct. (2) The sheet does not run fair through the fairlead. Shouldn't there be a block there and not a fairlead? Who makes (where do I buy) this traveler and turning block?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

you should have a fairlead with a camcleat on a track which is mounted on the seat just forward on the cockpit center. look at the last pic and you will see it on the seat. The sheet should go from the clew of the sail direct to the fairlead and thru the cleat on both sides of the boat. the older boats might not have the track just the fairlead. the sheet makes a right angle as it goes thur the fairlead this adds some friction and helps you control the sheet easier when adjusting the sail. A block would make it hard to hold when you uncleat and it pull it from your hand. you need some friction do not change to a block.
Buccaneer 18 Sailboat Specifications


----------

